# Hello from JAPAN!



## AkihitoOkawa (Apr 13, 2006)

Hi there,

I have moved to my home country; Japan.
(and Prominy has moved to Japan.)

As I had a jet lag for a week, my brain didn't work at all, but finally it's gone.
Different from California, it's still cold and snowy here but I enjoy 'TRUE' Japanese foods everyday. I miss California, though.

My two years in the US was the most exciting time in my life. 
I met many great persons when I lived in the US. Many of them are the members of VI control. 

I just wanted say hello, and thank you for everything.

Akihito from Sappro, JAPAN.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Apr 13, 2006)

What part of Japan Akihito? My mother is planning a visit to Yokohama in a couple of weeks. She told me she will miss the apple blossom season though.


----------



## Hans Adamson (Apr 13, 2006)

Hey Akihito,

It was nice meeting you at NAMM and LANS. Maybe we will see you back next year?

Anyway, enjoy your home country, seasons, etc. and Good luck over there.


----------



## AkihitoOkawa (Apr 13, 2006)

Hi Frederick,

The city Sappro is located in the northern part of Japan.
(State / Province: HOKKAIDO)

As you wrote, unfortunately it's not a apple blossom season now.
But she'll enjoy TAKENOKO. :razz: (How shall I say it in English... bamboo shoot?)


----------



## AkihitoOkawa (Apr 13, 2006)

Hans Adamson @ Fri Apr 14 said:


> Hey Akihito,
> 
> It was nice meeting you at NAMM and LANS. Maybe we will see you back next year?
> 
> Anyway, enjoy your home country, seasons, etc. and Good luck over there.




Hi Hans,

Yeah, it was great to meet you at NAMM and LANS. I'd love to visit NAMM and see you again! I'm looking forward to winter...


----------



## Frederick Russ (Apr 13, 2006)

Cool - Sapporo is near mountains very similar to Colorado (where I currently reside.) Looking forward to seeing Prominy updates!


----------



## Thonex (Apr 13, 2006)

Welcome to our humble home.

Cheers,

T


----------



## synergy543 (Apr 13, 2006)

Okawa-san,

Hisashiburi no Nihon.

I lived in Japan for 16 years and experienced quite a cultural shift moving back to the U.S. Sapporo must be very beautiful now. The great thing about moving today is the Internet allows you to stay connected with everyone around the world. I hope you can help to bridge more people from Japan with the rest of the world with your bi-lingual skills as I know there are many who don't feel confident to communicate outside of Japan. I'm so glad you do.

Cheers,

Greg


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (Apr 13, 2006)

Konnichiwa Akihito-san,

Ogenki desu ka? Good call, I really need to go to Japan someday on a holiday or something. 

Cheers,


----------



## Chrislight (Apr 13, 2006)

Hi Aki! 

So you'ved moved back to Japan. Hope everything is going great there for you! I really enjoyed sitting across from you and talking to you at the LANS dinner.  

Keep in touch here. Maybe we'll see you again at the winter NAMM/LANS.


----------



## AkihitoOkawa (Apr 17, 2006)

Thonex,
Is it warm in LA isn't it? It's still cold here. I can't believe I lived in California just 3 weeks ago.

Greg,
Ah, that's why you write (and I guess you speak) Japanese very well.
Yes, as you wrote, many of Japanese people (including me) are too shy to communicate outside of Japan.
I hope more Japanese join VI control!

Sid,
Your Japanese is very good, too. Keep going!

Chrislight,
It was great to see you at the LANS. See you again in winter!

Once again, thank you all for your warm words!


----------



## TheoKrueger (Apr 17, 2006)

Hey Akihito! Welcome aboard


----------



## AkihitoOkawa (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi Theodor,

Have you moved to Disneyland? :mrgreen: 
California, or Florida? or Tokyo?


----------



## TheoKrueger (Apr 17, 2006)

Haha, the Paris one actually, i went some years ago and it was amazing :razz: :mrgreen:


----------

